# Line Breeding: Grandma with Grandson?



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 3rd gen. mini nubian doe that I am considering breeding with a 5th gen. mini nubian buck from her daughter (grandma with grandson) but was wondering what everyone else's experience was breeding this combo. I have seen some other threads here where people shared successes breeding grandfather with granddaughter but haven't seen anything with the reverse scenario. Would they be far enough removed to produce healthy babies or would there still be a higher risk or malformation, etc? 

This would be my first time line breeding, btw. Feedback would be oh so helpful!


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

You should be ok. With line breeding, all traits are magnified. So if you have very high quality goats, you should be fine, but if your goats have even the slightest flaws in conformation, they will really be brought out in the kids.


----------



## 3FarmersBrown (May 17, 2017)

We plan to breed our best doe to her grandson this year.


----------



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

T


3FarmersBrown said:


> We plan to breed our best doe to her grandson this year.


hank you, good to know! Is that your standard practice? Have you seen good results from this before?


----------



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

greenTgoats said:


> You should be ok. With line breeding, all traits are magnified. So if you have very high quality goats, you should be fine, but if your goats have even the slightest flaws in conformation, they will really be brought out in the kids.


Thanks!


----------



## 3FarmersBrown (May 17, 2017)

Rachel said:


> T
> 
> hank you, good to know! Is that your standard practice? Have you seen good results from this before?


Never done it before. Was actually suggested by our veterinarian who breeds dairy goats himself.
Increasing the chances of having a daughter similar to her.

We have one daughter from her that we bred to her half brother. Ended up with all bucks from that crossing. They were nice looking bucks.


----------



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

3FarmersBrown said:


> Never done it before. Was actually suggested by our veterinarian who breeds dairy goats himself.
> Increasing the chances of having a daughter similar to her.
> 
> We have one daughter from her that we bred to her half brother. Ended up with all bucks from that crossing. They were nice looking bucks.


Awesome, thanks for the feedback!


----------

